# ASDA PHARMACY OFFERING CHEAPER IVF DRUGS



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I picked up the free ASDA magazine yesterday to find that there was an article titled The ABC of IVF from Zita West. Asda Pharmacies are claiming to supply the cheapest IVF drugs. I know that the price of the drugs is a major part for a self funded treatment so thought I would let you all know what I found.

The link is www.asda.com to search for your nearest pharmacy.

There is also a chance to win one of 10 books by Zita West so you can email your entry to [email protected] stating Zita West Giveaway in the subject line. Closing date 5th April 2010.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats gonna be a great help for everyone whose self funding sugar, thankyou


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Bit gutted I found it a bit too late    Maybe I could have save a fortune.

I quote from the article

The Asda Pharmacy is helping to reduce the cost of IVF by offering the medication at a lower cost than anywhere else. If you have a private prescription (one funded by the patient) the cost varies among pharmacies, who charge at their discretion (often a mark-up of 50% ). Asda sells the drugs on a not-for-profit basis which means the IVF drugs, which usually cost between £1200 - £1700, will cost between £800 - £1200 at the Asda pharmacy.

I will be calling them to see if I can get any extra drugs from them at a cheaper cost.


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Thats a shame, and good on you for sharing it.  You will be able to use them hun i'm sure


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay at last a big company is doing something to help.

sugar did you get a quote to see the difference between ferring and asda?


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Not yet, only saw the article last night. Will ring them on Monday and see how the prices compare.

Watch this space


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it will be good to know


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

I just rang the pharmacy and I am ringing them again on Monday and she will find out how much the drugs cost and how quickly they can become available once the prescription has been put in.

It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo interesting hun, would be great if they come in cheaper


----------



## sugar-fairy (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I spoke to the most incompetant pharmacist who after 10 mins on the phone managed to tell me that a box of 10 * 75iu Menopur costs £150. That is not cheaper than ferring at home but possible cheaper than high street pharmacies.

Hope that helps, bit of a shame really as I thought this would have helped with the costs but I guess now. A big noise about a very small gesture I think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

deffo cheaper than the high street hun


----------

